# Greek Mythology Quiz



## Alia (Aug 16, 2005)

Out doing some research on the net and found a Greek Mythology quiz... thought I would post it for you guys to test your knowledge. Good luck!  

http://www.pantheon.org/cgi-bin/mythquiz.cgi


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 16, 2005)

17/20, 16/20, 4/10, 4/5

Not too shabby Except the third one


----------



## Stalker (Aug 16, 2005)

Was a little bit less fortunate or attentive, so my results are:

17/20, 16/20, 3/10, 3/5


----------



## cleasterwood (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm.  My Greek mythology isn't as good as my Egyptian but, I didn't do too bad.
Beginner quiz:  16/20
Second, again: 16/20
Intermediate:  3/10  Boy did I suck on that one!
Last one: 3/5

Interesting what you can learn from a quiz.


----------



## Salazar (Aug 22, 2005)

My Scores are:
17/20 
13/20 
8/10 
2/5


----------



## Leto (Aug 22, 2005)

20/20
18/20
9/10
3/5


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 31, 2005)

I am not very good with names, a shame:

18/20  
14/20  
3/10  
0/5


----------



## Tim Bond (Sep 1, 2005)

17/20  - OK  
15/20  - OK  
5/10   - Uhmm...   
4/5    - Luck   
I like these quizzes - I learn alot from them.


----------

